# what kind of kayaks



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

what kind of kayaks do you guys have?
what do u like, dont like about them?


i have an ocean kayak "dawn takker"
its a "convertible" kayak with a removeable coaming shell that you can take off to make it sit on top or sit inside
i love it i gots lots of hull storage space and its very stable
only down side is that its hard to find room to mount things


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

OK Prowler 15,
Like: everything.
Don't like: nothing.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Kayaks are different as the folks that use them, I suggest you try out a few and get the one that works best for the type of fishing you do.


----------



## grif105 (May 23, 2006)

OK 13' Drifter - bought it used for only $200. It was easy to modify for fishing, vary stable, and lots of room, I can just throw the flounder in the kayak with me instead of using a stringer. From what I've seen, looks similar to the 13' Prowler that's out now.

Hobie Mirage 13' - bought it used but cost $700 and a little tricky'er to modify, however, because of the mirage drive system, it's great for getting back and forth to the fishing grounds and great for those windy days or strong currents. It's not as roomy or stable (I've never had a problem but have had 3 different guests flip it while trying to net a flounder) as the OK so I prefer the OK overall but love the Hobie also.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Hobie Revolution...'nuff said!


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

fisherman said:


> OK Prowler 15,
> Like: everything.
> Don't like: nothing.


Same here.
Also have a Fat Drifter, but I like my Prowler better.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

WS tarpon 120 gets the job done for me. no complaints.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

prowler 15
little wet in rough cond but get ya there in all conditions. 
the blow the other night was 20 to 30 mph winds at hrbt and waves were 3 to 4 ft and still fished 
so love it


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Manta Ray 12, Tarpon 120 and Pungo classic. Like them all.


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Yak*

Hobie Outback 2006.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

1998 Jeep Wrangler with a beach chair in the back.


----------



## gasurffish (Jul 27, 2003)

*A little differant type*

Mine is a wooden model built from plans sit on the bottom very stable once in but open full length , have had problems with wake waves. Hope to rectify with a skirt or something. Price materials 50-75 time don't talk about that.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Hobie Adventure, Heritage Sea dart, Heritage featherlite tandem


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fisherman said:


> OK Prowler 15,
> Like: everything.
> Don't like: nothing.




i will second that for me!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

BIC sports kayak

free
mounted rod holders
fish finder
lots of room
CATCHES FISH


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Hobie Quest with rudder

Likes:
Works great for an old 53, fat guy 245, who enjoys a little bit of fish on his plate.... 

Dislikes:
Haven't figured a way to mount the outboard....

Good Luck in your Quest, Tim


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Fish N Fool said:


> prowler 15
> little wet in rough cond but get ya there in all conditions.
> the blow the other night was 20 to 30 mph winds at hrbt and waves were 3 to 4 ft and still fished
> so love it


You got the right name.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

anyone ever try standing up in a Tarpon 120?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i stand and pole/paddle mine a bunch. it's really easy once you get a feel for the secondary stability and learn to trust it.


----------



## Mullet Miller (Dec 13, 2006)

With the outriggers out my 160 is stable as a rock.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Thats cool, I would love to own a yak I can stand in. I have a Pamlico 120 that I bought in September, but have only used it once. It is a SIK, so it has some restrictions on fishing....Looking to get a used SOT, but I would like to try selling the Pamlico first....not having much luck though.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I have an old Ocean kayak Caper. I like it, but it's a bit to small, apparently I got the last one made before they realised yak fishing took off. No place realy to put rod holders, and the rear well is to small for a milk crate. Go figure. Think my next yak will be a Prowler. Them things look big enough, and comfortable enough, to put in a wet bar and a TV.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> 1998 Jeep Wrangler with a beach chair in the back.


Have you tried that Jeep out on the Skyway Pier South of St. Petersburg.
Neatest pier I ever fished.
Drove the wife's Honda Accord out on it and fished out of the trunk.


----------

